# 87 300zx won't crank over



## fred938 (Jul 6, 2008)

HI I'm new here and would like some helpful hints plz. I have a non-turbo and it's was sitting for about 5 yrs. 2 yrs ago I started it up and had trouble, I had to turn the key several times before it finally cranked over. REcently I decided to fix it up and get it back on the road. I put a new battery in and could not get it to crank at all. Took the starter and had it tested, it was ok. hooked up a test light to the terminal and nothing. Checked the ignition switch with the test light and it was ok. Took the clutch safety switch off and checked it. I was confused, when the clutch is up the switch said it had continuity. When you push the clutch down it broke the circuit. I tried jumping the safety wire and still nothing. When I turn the key none of the dash lights go out but the clock and temp go off. Tried turning the headlights on and they don't dim when I turn the key. Next to the radio under the dash is what I think is the security system and I can hear a click there and feel a vibration. What else can I look for? Any suggestions would be appreciated. Fred


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

What year is the car?


----------



## fred938 (Jul 6, 2008)

It's a 1987.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

the switch you're looking for is on the other side of the pedal. it should be closer to the firewall. it will only activate if the pedal is all the way down. check for the other switch and see if there is a hole in the pedal that's missing it's rubber stopper.


----------



## fred938 (Jul 6, 2008)

OMG! AZ-ZBum thank you so much. You are a life saver. My haynes book said nothing of a second switch for the clutch. I was prepared to trace the start sequece and would have never found it. Thanx again. FRED


----------

